# Annabelle Swatches



## ~Zoe~ (Mar 15, 2009)

The new Annabelle LE pigment dust: 






With Flash





Without Flash





And for comparison


----------



## ~Zoe~ (Apr 5, 2009)

Prism, Chiffon, Solar, Sunkissed, Golden Pink


----------



## ~Zoe~ (Apr 5, 2009)

Tweed vs. Ka-Ching!











Metallic Meltdown vs. Bronze #101











Golden Shine #118 vs. Funburst











Divine Diva vs. Stone #124











Ginza Gold











and for comparison...


----------



## gigiopolis (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## cherries_etc (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Zantedge (Jun 13, 2009)

On paler than NW 15 skin, natural lighting, no flash, no base.


*Creme Caramel* eyeshadow trio













*Immortal Coral* duo blush


----------



## Junkie (Nov 11, 2009)

Annabelle Studio Pigments (Perm)
Yellow - LOL, Teal - Dragonette, Green - Karma, Blue - Cobalt, Pink - Magentini, Purple - Karma






Swatches

http://i38.tinypic.com/2v9szsn.jpg

Pigment Dusts (Perm)
Yellow - Chiffon, Pink - Golden Pink, Blue - Azure, Green - Cool Mint, White (duochrome with purple) - Prism, Orange - Solar, Olive - Limelight

http://i35.tinypic.com/2n9amqd.jpg

Swatches






Studio Pigments (LE)
Navy - Sky Rock, White (duochrome with pink) - Aurora, White (yellow iridescence/sparkle) - Lunatic






Swatches






Galaxy Eyeshadow Palettes (LE)

Earthbound










Shooting Star










Radar










Annabelle Lip Liners & 2 Metallic Lip Liners (all Perm) + one Metallic Kohl Liner (LE)






Glitterama Liquid Eyeliner (Perm) 
Blue - Mermaid, White - Funshine


----------



## mz_ELLE (Dec 19, 2009)

First Pic - Buff Naked (Left)  Metallic Meltdown (Right)
Second Pic - Metallic Meltdown (Top)   Buff Naked (Bottom)
These were applied with no base


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 16, 2012)

Full photos & review here.


----------

